# Germany: Lucke Orchideen Tag der Offenen Tur



## Marc (Feb 12, 2012)

> 25./26.02.2012 Tag der offenen Tür
> 
> Wie jedes Jahr am Wochenende nach Rosenmontag findet auch 2012 unser Tag der offenen Tür statt.
> 
> ...



Anyone from this forum that will be attending this event?

I'm probably there on saturday morning.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2012)

Good luck, Marc -- it looks like it will be a great show.


----------



## Marc (Feb 13, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Good luck, Marc -- it looks like it will be a great show.



I'm not sure how big it will be, as it's being held in their own nursery it can't be that big. On the other side last years aniversary event was very nice. Photo's were posted back then by Hakone and me.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2012)

My german has gotten terrible!


----------



## Dido (Feb 13, 2012)

Have fun if you find interesting things please tell me, 
will be to far for me on the weekend.


----------



## Marc (Feb 22, 2012)

No one of our European friends planning on going there? I'll be there on saterdaymorning.


----------



## Dido (Feb 22, 2012)

Wish you a lot of funn, 
and bring some pics with you. 

If you find Phaius Hybrids think on me 

Are you going to Dresden


----------



## Marc (Feb 22, 2012)

Dido said:


> Wish you a lot of funn,
> and bring some pics with you.
> 
> If you find Phaius Hybrids think on me
> ...



I'm not planning on going to Dresden, Bad Salzuflen and Orchilim should be enough. 

I'll keep an eye open for you if they have Phaius for sale, I'll let you know afterwards so you contact Jorg.


----------



## Dido (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks in advance 

Would love to get one of the australian kinds


----------

